# Introducing Marty's Lil Bit Puppies



## Sadie

Here are the very first pictures taken of Marty's Lil Bit Puppies this is her very first litter. I visited Marty today and took pictures of our visit the pups were born 3 days ago. I have also included pics of Bogart as I took him with us. Marty made him feel right at home with his very own chain spot! LOL So without further adieu here are the PUPPIES!!!


----------



## Sadie

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## angelbaby

sooo cute , great pics I love the 1st one your daughter is holding and the 1st dark one couldnt tell if it wa sblack or just a dark brindle. momma looked so cool with your daughter there like it didnt phase her at all , thanks for sharing.


----------



## carson1391

:goodpost: very very very cute! who is the father? and what exactly are you going to do with the puppies?


----------



## aus_staffy

Great photos, as usual, Tara. This was Lil' Bit's first litter, correct? She looks like she's taken to motherhood like a duck to water.


----------



## Sadie

They are not my puppies they are my friends puppies him and his friend are keeping the puppies and dividing them between the two of them. They are redboy/jocko/bolio/tombstone puppies here is the ped for the breeding father is pictured on the ped.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [280339] :: 2011,, BREEDING


----------



## Sadie

aus_staffy said:


> Great photos, as usual, Tara. This was Lil' Bit's first litter, correct? She looks like she's taken to motherhood like a duck to water.


Yeah buddy this is her very first litter.  Glad you liked the pics! And she is being a very good mommy! Even let us hold her pups LOL


----------



## DirtyD

those are going to be some coveted puppies lol. Glad she is doing good. How is marty?


----------



## carson1391

wow, wish i had one =(


----------



## Sadie

Marty is doing great .. We had a great time and the pup's are doing well.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

OMG. I just want to bite their little pink noses! Lil Bit looks great and Bogie looks like he had a great time down there!


----------



## Sadie

He did have a good time that was his first time being on a chain once he figured out how to move around on it he was good to go LOL.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

Beautiful babies!


----------



## circlemkennels

awwwwwww... they are so freakin cute!!! Lil bit looks like an amazing mommy  Bogart is handsome as always


----------



## Mach0

Puppies !! So cute 

What did he take her to?


----------



## 9361

Super cute! I saw them first on FB. Good to see more pics. I didn't see the lighter colored one at first. Is it a male or female>


----------



## Sadie

Mach0 here is the ped for the breeding. The light one is going to be kept by Marty and it'a a male.

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=280339


----------



## 9361

Sadie said:


> Mach0 here is the ped for the breeding. The light one is going to be kept by Marty and it'a a male.
> http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=280339


Awesome, I look forward to seeing him grow up!


----------



## Sadie

I will let him know Megan!


----------



## Mach0

Best of luck !


----------



## Firehazard

OH  ... I love that lil bit dog.. (drooling) She got taken to that CANON dog, OH NO!!! upruns: gonna be a couple of nice prospects for sure ........ 


great pics!! Bogarts lookin great!


----------



## bluefamily

alright!! I have had ENOUGH of thie ABUSE you dished out with those pictures!!!:rofl: HOW COULD YOU!! I am all the way over here in cyberspace and those puppies are just going TO DIE if I can't get to them and KISS THEM ALL OVER!! :roll: OOO MY poor abused heart!!! SOOO CUTE!!!!!XOXOXOX


----------



## performanceknls

They look great! I have been waiting for him to breed her and I know these dogs are going to be great. Tell Marty congrats!


----------



## Black Rabbit

I was just thinking about Marty. You and Bogie are so lucky, wish I could go play with lil bit and the babies. Tell Marty I said congrats, and I love him :hug:


----------



## Nizmo

awwww sooo cute!!!!
is that lil bit sporting the royal blue?! 
those pups will be some spit fires!!!
hows marty doing?


----------



## Sadie

No that's BOGART !!!!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHA Marty LOVE'S your collars by the way the first thing he said when he saw bogart is that is a very nice collar! He asked where I got it and I told him you were the new go to person for collars  The collar held up well on the chain and bogart looks ever so sexy in it I must say so myself. And you can take any of these pictures if you need them for your website


----------



## Sadie

kg420 said:


> I was just thinking about Marty. You and Bogie are so lucky, wish I could go play with lil bit and the babies. Tell Marty I said congrats, and I love him :hug:


I will Krystal !!!



bluefamily said:


> alright!! I have had ENOUGH of thie ABUSE you dished out with those pictures!!!:rofl: HOW COULD YOU!! I am all the way over here in cyberspace and those puppies are just going TO DIE if I can't get to them and KISS THEM ALL OVER!! :roll: OOO MY poor abused heart!!! SOOO CUTE!!!!!XOXOXOX


HAHAHA I know right! Gotta love those puppy pics!


----------



## apbtmom76

OMG OMG OMG Can you PLEASE tell Marty I want that little red pup. They are sooo stinking cute, I cannot wait to see them grow up, I am glad Marty did this. And Bogie is looking sexy in that collar from Trev and happy to be on a chain.


----------



## Sadie

Hahaha.. That is the one Marty is keeping. I know I could have put them all in my pocket and left they were so stinking cute!


----------



## Lex's Guardian

Nice looking litter! What does he have planned ... I never really talked to him. He was always getting banned  lol before I got the chance...


----------



## apbtmom76

Well now come on Tara you should have known lmaoooo. I do like that darkest one as well. But I am a red dog fan. How's Marty doing? He looks well.


----------



## ames

they are so little and cute  Holy pink nose! hahaha


----------



## Nizmo

Sadie said:


> No that's BOGART !!!!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHA Marty LOVE'S your collars by the way the first thing he said when he saw bogart is that is a very nice collar! He asked where I got it and I told him you were the new go to person for collars  The collar held up well on the chain and bogart looks ever so sexy in it I must say so myself. And you can take any of these pictures if you need them for your website


its been a minute since i've seen a lil bit. sorry! lol.
im so glad he liked it, that means a lot coming from marty! 
i appreciate the feedback and support!! lmk if we can help you out with anything else


----------



## dixieland

Lil Bit still looks sexy with a big belly.lol

The pups are way beyond cute.Please keep up with them.I would love to see pics of them progressing.Tell Marty we said congrats on the litter!


----------



## Sadie

I am going to see Marty again this coming weekend and will get more pics of the pup's with their eyes open!


----------



## Firehazard

Sadie said:


> I am going to see Marty again this coming weekend and will get more pics of the pup's with their eyes open!


YEAH!!! up:


----------



## American_Pit13

I think I saw a blue one in there  LMAO ok J/P Never thought we would see Lil Bit babies. Should be some fine lookin dogs.


----------



## apbtmom76

Yay more puppy pics I can't wait. Tara i am super jealous


----------



## ZildjiansMommy

i don't mean any favoritism but, LIL BIT IS & has been one of my fav dogs on this forum. SHE HAD LIL LIL BIT's! Awe. Soo stinkin' cute! and Bogart is tooo handsome.


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Sorry so late for responding, but Tara please tell Marty he's done a great job and these pups are gonna be lil spitfires (although I'm sure he already knows this). Tell him congrats and hello for me as well. We had some interesting convos when I first was feeling my way around this site! Would love to be able to come with you... but I guess I'll just have to relive the moment when you post pix. Lucky dog you!


----------



## Sadie

I will print all these posts out and take them with me so that Marty can read them! I know he is happy to have something off lil bit. She has only come into heat 2 times before as her heat's have always been irregular so I don't think he thought she would ever be bred. Well the pup's are here and I can't wait to watch them grow and of course I will share the pics with all of you!


----------



## Sadie

American_Pit13 said:


> I think I saw a blue one in there  LMAO ok J/P Never thought we would see Lil Bit babies. Should be some fine lookin dogs.


LMFAO!!!!! :rofl: Marty would probably roll over and hit the grave had that happened. hehehehe


----------



## Firehazard

:rofl: and the guy aint even frickin dead yet...... OH! ... (Dice)


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

That's what the frick I'm talking about. Wonderful pictures Tara, I especially like the ones with your daughter pool side with marty and her laying on Bit. I'm gonna try to come up here in the next few weeks.


----------



## Sadie

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> That's what the frick I'm talking about. Wonderful pictures Tara, I especially like the ones with your daughter pool side with marty and her laying on Bit. I'm gonna try to come up here in the next few weeks.


I can't wait to meet you and eat BBQ and BS about dog's! LOL


----------



## Pitwoman

*Marty got the puppy pen up and took the dogs out*

Able...



















Beau...



















Lilbit...




























Aviso...




























All three pups...



















Last but not least Rufus...


----------



## Black Rabbit

Awwww all the doggies look great!! I love Lilbit!!!!!!


----------



## performanceknls

looking good!


----------

